# Halloween Candy Deathmatch 5



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Here's our *final* match up... your opinions are welcomed...

*Starburst*









VS.

*Orange & Black Wrapper candies*
(Couldn't find the official name or photo of these things, but you know what I'm talking about...)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Aren't those black and orange things called Nekko Wafers?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

When you say "orange and black wrapper things" that is the only candy that comes to mind. Kinda caramel-like peanutbutter thing.....


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Yup, those peanut-butter taffy-chewie things are called Mary Janes. Which is weird 'cause Mary Janes are also those peanut butter bit-o-honey-like things.

Anyways. Vote for the peanut butter things.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Oh, I was thinking of something else, entirely. With the new description, I think of Squirrel Nut Zippers. Not the band, the candy. I'd go for those over Starburst any day.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Yup... Like I said, you see these candies everywhere, but what do you call them?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I know them as peanut butter kisses. They're awesome! Only Mary Janes (molasses taffy with peanut butter filling) are better. They're both made right here in my town at Stark Candies. Both are dangerously addictive!


----------

